
Show HN: Reduce JVM AWS Lambda Cost Up to 90% - top256
https://refrem.com
======
top256
Hey HN! Creator of RefRem here. We are two geeks working from Europe (Marcus
is a cofounder of Pond5.com). We’re hoping to get feedback from any of you who
are JVM users running serverless workloads.

Cold startup is a huge problem routinely taking above 10-15 seconds with
spikes in RAM usage as high as 240MB -- both these problems discourage
adoption of Java serverless.

RefRem ([https://refrem.com](https://refrem.com)) automatically converts your
jar files into a bundle ready to run in an AWS Lambda. During our tests RefRem
reduced RAM x5, and cold startups showed drops from 10 seconds to 100 ms.

Please sign up, and test it out. We are eager to see what the community will
make of it.

Marcus and Nicolas

